# used old 1099 what now



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I was resending my taxes because of the problem with the delivery and noticed I used a 2018 1099 instead of the 2019. 
I had thought nothing else could go wrong but I was wrong

So I will resend the taxes tomorrow with a longer cover letter explaining what happened.
Is this the best way to do it
Actually screwing up the address may have been helpful.

Don't want everyone to think I'm silly but since my wife has been diagnosed with early onset Alzheimer's I've been a bit stressed out and haven't been concentrating as well as should.
This is why I'm thankful for this site and all the help I get from you wonderful people.

Thanks in advance

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How much difference is there between the 1099 figure you used, and the current (correct) one? If the difference is not at least a couple hundred dollars (or some figure that would make a significant difference in what you owe) I would just leave it.

Though, what was your final decision on what to do about the incorrect address you used on your FedEx mailing? Will FedEx allow you to correct the address to one of the addresses that accepts private delivery services? Or will they return it to you as undeliverable?

You do want to avoid having the IRS receive two sets of forms (even at different receiving addresses) as that will further complicate your situation.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

the difference is I have to pay around $50 more this year.
When FedEx called they said they needed my permission to ship it to Austin and I did give it as I wanted it there before the deadline. Problem is I don't know where in Austin it went. He implied it happened before and they knew where it had to go so I'm assuming its there just can't find out. So I guess from what you said just wait and see if they say anything I guess.
Thanks for the help.
Didn't want to pay FedEx another 80euros anyway.

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

miss read your reply. The difference between the 1099's is about $900.00.I was thinking the difference what I had to pay back to the government which is $50.00 between what I paid back last year and what I have to pay back this year. So I guess I'll have to resend the forms because I think $900.00 is too much to avoid not resending.

What do you think.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie Mckenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Simplest solution is to file an amended return.

An amended (Form 1040X) postmarked on or before the due date or extended due date, is processed as a superseding return.

So, if you Filed Form 4868 (Automatic extension) then it will be processed as a superseding return. If not it will be processed as an amended return


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If it's any consolation, the IRS very probably doesn't care what you file, when you file it, or even if you file at all.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Nononymous said:


> If it's any consolation, the IRS very probably doesn't care what you file, when you file it, or even if you file at all.


Except of course that a 1099 is involved, which means US sourced income ... and for that they very well will care.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Moulard said:


> Except of course that a 1099 is involved, which means US sourced income ... and for that they very well will care.


Maybe.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

tried to get an extension but get sent to all these tax sits and I have to start my taxes with them.
probably looking in the wrong place


----------

